# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Maldives - thiên đường trên biển - Ảnh đẹp du lịch

## hangnt

Nằm cách bờ biển Sri Lanka về phía nam khoảng 650 km, quần đảo Maldives từ lâu đã nổi tiếng là thiên đường du lịch với bãi cát trắng trải dài, biển xanh trong vắt và những ngôi nhà gỗ trên biển tuyệt đẹp.

----------


## nguyetnt

nhìn tuyệt thật, toàn dành cho đại gia thôi

----------


## Alyaj

Ôi nhìn mà mê quá
Biết bao giờ mới được hưởng thụ đây  :cuoi1:

----------


## lunas2

đẹp thật đấy

----------


## khoaimoc

đẹp nhỉ. sắp đc đi rùi hehe

----------


## blogdiscovery

Hix, sao em thấy ảo ảo thế nào ấy! photo shop hơi nhiều

----------


## hangnt

> Hix, sao em thấy ảo ảo thế nào ấy! photo shop hơi nhiều


Ảnh này là ảnh thật đấy ko có nhiều PS đâu
Maldives được mệnh danh là thiên đường du lịch đặc biệt là dành cho các cặp tình nhân  :cuoi1: 
bạn có thẻ xem video về Maldives là thấy nó đẹp như thế nào

----------


## blogdiscovery

Thế thì đẹp thật  :cuoi1:  em tới phú quốc rồi chắc về biển cũng không kém chỗ này đâu

----------


## blogdiscovery

bác hangnt ơi
Bức cuối cùng em nghĩ là quá ảo thật, nước biển xanh dương! kiểu gì e cũng sẽ tới đó

----------


## hangnt

> bác hangnt ơi
> Bức cuối cùng em nghĩ là quá ảo thật, nước biển xanh dương! kiểu gì e cũng sẽ tới đó


Hình cuối là hình nước biển thật đấy
nếu bạn có xem WGM phiên bản ở Hàn cặp đôi KhunVic có tập đi trăng mật ở Maldives thì sẽ thấy ngay nó đẹp thế nào ^^

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nhìn mê quá
Bao giờ mới được đến đây  :cuoi1:

----------

